# Thank God it's over!



## wendell (May 8, 2011)

Like a car crash you can't stop watching, I stuck it out to the end but so glad this season is over.

Each episode just got worse and worse. Why do they have to make it so ridiculous?


----------



## MacLaren (May 8, 2011)

I didnt get to watch. Did Collins or S+S win?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (May 8, 2011)

i think collins won the log off but the smiths got a bigger cash buy out for their soggy logs , the water loggin guys need their own show so we dont have to watch them lol jk


----------



## wendell (May 8, 2011)

Vincent Vega said:


> I didnt get to watch. Did Collins or S+S win?


 
Yeah, Collins had 3 more logs but S&S got 3 times the cash. Quite sure another staged set up.


----------



## MacLaren (May 8, 2011)

I agree guys. But y'all know how it is. As long as its bringing in money thats all that counts. they would even Craig out there singing show tunes if it helped ratings.....


----------



## ebecca (Jun 28, 2011)

hope the next season be more splendid


----------



## Grateful11 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like Shelby and Willie. He likes his dog more than his I believe. It choked me up a bit when Willie got sick.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 7, 2011)

Is there even gonna be another season for Ax Men or Swamp Loggers? I haven't heard a word about either of them, been checking the listings and nothing is said about either of them.


----------



## SawAgain (Dec 23, 2011)

*Ax Men new season*

Yes the new episodes start in January.


----------



## wendell (Dec 23, 2011)

Must not watch. Must not watch. Must not watch.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Dec 23, 2011)

Some of these logging shows have some silly stuff in them but look at the alternatives. Political debates, other reality shows like baking cakes, the millionth episode of The Orange County Choppers. At least the scenery is good on some of the logging shows.


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 23, 2011)

It's better than the crap my girlfriend likes to watch.


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 27, 2011)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Some of these logging shows have some silly stuff in them but look at the alternatives. Political debates, other reality shows like baking cakes, the millionth episode of The Orange County Choppers. At least the scenery is good on some of the logging shows.



Exactly, I could be stuck watching some horse #### cop drama that's chock full of washed up actors, or some horribly redundant gameshow that's been done a dozen times already, and I absolutely refuse to watch the news or any political crap so Axmen is actually damn good TV as far as I'm concerned. Sure it may not be 100% accurate, but what reality TV show is?


----------

